# military ID card renewal



## Jo

Maybe I'm the last to know but went to renew card today, when they issue new cards, that don't put social security numbers on now.......good news, but my husband had to get new card also, we thought is was good forever....not so......so heads up and check if you need new one. Anyway thought I share infor.


----------



## 1shotwade

No expiration on mine or wifes VA Cards.??


Wade


----------



## poppy

Jo said:


> Maybe I'm the last to know but went to renew card today, when they issue new cards, that don't put social security numbers on now.......good news, but my husband had to get new card also, we thought is was good forever....not so......so heads up and check if you need new one. Anyway thought I share infor.


Yep, The retiree has to renew his/her card every 3 years until age 65, at which time he/she will get a permanent one for the rest of his/her life. The spouse has to keep updating his/her card even after age 65. One problem we've had since they took the SS number off the card is my wife using Tricare. They used to put my SS number on her card because all claims must be submitted with the service member's SS number. We've had 2 instances where doctors have now used my wife's SS number to submit claims for her and Tricare sends them back.


----------



## sherry in Maine

thanks Jo, I need to renew mine very soon. I keep forgetting; I like to use the commissary, dont get up there often enough. Want to do it well before holiday 'stuff' that kind of screws up paperwork.....although now, during the computer era, maybe it's not the same.....


----------



## 1shotwade

Looks like that's one problem I won't run into in life since my wife is a veteran also!


Wade


----------



## Raymond James

1 Shotwade are you both retired military? If both of you are retired and you use Tricare one of you has to be a family member on DEERS for TRICARE . I have my retiree ID and a Family member ID card that I only use for TRICARE . Wife retire on paper one month after I did ( we both started terminal leave same day she just had more leave time to use) there for she is the sponsor and all the TRICARE insurance billing is under her SS. 

I think the rules on the cards must of changed as my retiree card is indef issued May 2001only the family member card has an expiration Originally issued May 2001 update in 2009 expires in 2018.

I think you need to look at them to make sure you stay up on when they are do to be updated. 


If you need your cards updated soon go well before the next budget deadline as the ID card section was closed during the last shut down. May not happen again but I would not want to have the ID expire and then not be able to renew it for days/ weeks /months.


----------



## 1shotwade

Ray-Maybe I said it wrong. We are both veterans but neither of us retired from the military. We both retired from state service but maintain our VA healthcare. Is that a little clearer. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


Wade


----------



## Txpipecarver

I am a nurse at a MTF and we still use the sponsors SSN to track all treatments medication and labs


----------



## ET1 SS

My ID card was issued to me in March 2001, when I retired.

On the front its 'expiration date' says INDEF, and it displays my SSN.

On the back its 'EXP Date' says March 2014.

I think it means that my benefits as a retiree will never expire, but that my ID card will need to be replaced 13 years after I first retired.


----------



## Jo

I didn't explain well.....the back of the card is the medical experation date and that is why you have to get a new card. But my husbands was experied since 2006 and no one ever caught it, even thought he has several surgery and lots of tests and perscriptions. Any way we are legal for the next 5 years for him and 6 for me, then when your 75 years old you get a card for ever. Unless the sponsor dies then you need to get another card. 
The biggest thing is to get your card renewed and get all the Social Security numbers off the ID card, you get new numbers for medical.
I could explain things better if I didn't have to write them.


----------



## farmerj

poppy said:


> Yep, The retiree has to renew his/her card every 3 years until age 65, at which time he/she will get a permanent one for the rest of his/her life. The spouse has to keep updating his/her card even after age 65. One problem we've had since they took the SS number off the card is my wife using Tricare. They used to put my SS number on her card because all claims must be submitted with the service member's SS number. We've had 2 instances where doctors have now used my wife's SS number to submit claims for her and Tricare sends them back.


depends on WHERE you got it from.

Mine was issued in 2009. Expires the day before my 60th B-day in 2027. (I just looked because I was wondering now)


----------



## Country Wench

Hmm... guess I'm going to have to look at my and hubby's cards... still need to get my little guy one now that he's "of age"....


----------



## TriHonu

As I understand it, Military Retiree ID Cards have an expiration date on the back, even when Expiration Date on the front states INDEF.

The date on the back of the card is the last day of the month, before the month you turn 65 years old. This is because TriCare becomes the secondary insurer behind MediCare. You must purchase MediCare Part B before TriCare becomes the secondary insurer. This is refered to as TriCare For Life.

For spouses who are both retired military, speak to a TriCare Rep. The last I heard, if you both submit medical claims under one SSN (one sponsor and one dependent) then all claims add up against a single Catastrophic Cap. 

If you each submit claims against your own SSN, you will each pay your full co-pays until each of you reach your Catastrophic Cap.


----------



## NorthernMich

go to county clerk and get the license to vend free as well-good for a year

Federal license issued by every county.


----------



## Mike CHS

TriHonu said:


> As I understand it, Military Retiree ID Cards have an expiration date on the back, even when Expiration Date on the front states INDEF.
> 
> The date on the back of the card is the last day of the month, before the month you turn 65 years old.


I didn't realize the implication for the expiration date but looking at it now makes sense. I turn 65 next October and my expiration date is 30 September. Mine was issued in 1991 so it has been awhile.


----------



## Raymond James

Country Wench yes get your children their ID cards as soon as you can/ are allowed . Which is I hope before you need them.


----------



## Country Wench

Raymond James said:


> Country Wench yes get your children their ID cards as soon as you can/ are allowed . Which is I hope before you need them.


Thanks  Yes, we're a bit behind on it.... never have a problem with dr or dentist since we use my id card (i'm the sponsor), but my boy's getting big now (his dr said today that he is the size of a boy 2.5 years older) and looks older than his age... so the gate guards do a double check look at him when they are checking id's... *L*


----------



## M88A1

I retired in 2009 and on the back it says expire date of 2033


----------



## TexasAggie

M88A1 said:


> I retired in 2009 and on the back it says expire date of 2033


As stated above, the medical retirement date on the back is for Tricare for Life - Medicare Part B. 

Dependent ID cards have an expiration date until 69 or 70 and then will get an indefinite card.


----------

